# red line torpedo barbs (puntius denisoni)



## John Starkey (19 Feb 2008)

Hi All, i hope someone can advise me please, i would like to add some red line torpedo barbs to my setup (i think it lacks some larger fish) i have been told that they do ok in co2 setups, but i have also been told they dont like high co2 and they may suffer as a result, i run my co2 at 3bps (bubbles per second) my co2 is very stable and never seems to alter only during water changes, my setup which is 5 x 2 x 2  aready contains 100 cardinals,12 rummy nose, 10 flying foxs, 5 golden rams, 4 otos, and plenty of shrimps it is also very heavily planted, regards john


----------



## Ed Seeley (19 Feb 2008)

I've seen a few larger tanks on APC with CO2 and Denisoni barbs in so I think you'll be fine.

I'm also going to stick this in the fish bit John, hope that's ok?


----------



## Lo77aine (20 Feb 2008)

We added four denisonii barbs a few weeks ago in a heavily planted tank with Co2 and they seem to be thriving.  They are the most beautiful fish and we got them for a bargain 4 for Â£30.  Will check out the CO2 to see what it is running at (not my strength!!)


----------



## Globalbloke (20 Feb 2008)

I'm Lo77aine's other half and can help with the CO2 question, I was running 2 bps but have recently doubled that, I am using a JBL CO2 unit with diffuser.  Everyone is happy, PH is now a steady 7.5 and the Denisonii seem to love it   

Plants are green and fish are happy, can't make it any better than that


----------



## ceg4048 (20 Feb 2008)

Lo77aine said:
			
		

> ...  Will check out the CO2 to see what it is running at (not my strength!!)



Hi,
     Welcome to the forum!   Required reading here: http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=467

Exam next Thursday...  

Cheers,


----------



## aaronnorth (20 Feb 2008)

They also like fast flowing water.


----------



## John Starkey (20 Feb 2008)

*movement to fish bit*



			
				eds said:
			
		

> I've seen a few larger tanks on APC with CO2 and Denisoni barbs in so I think you'll be fine.
> 
> I'm also going to stick this in the fish bit John, hope that's ok?



thanks eds, sorry for wrong placement regards john.


----------



## John Starkey (20 Feb 2008)

Lo77aine said:
			
		

> We added four denisonii barbs a few weeks ago in a heavily planted tank with Co2 and they seem to be thriving.  They are the most beautiful fish and we got them for a bargain 4 for Â£30.  Will check out the CO2 to see what it is running at (not my strength!!)


 Hi Lo77aine, aquajardin near glos were doing them some time back for Â£9 each but they were quite small, thanks for the info regards john, oh thanks to your other half too.


----------



## sanj (11 Apr 2008)

These are my favourite fish, had seven and they did shoal most of the time, but then i lost all of them and all my fish in the 'Great tank disaster of 2006". I have only just recovered, but i will be looking to stock them again when i reset up. I did use co2 and it was heavily planted, but it was also a hot summer day...cant talk about it...


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (11 Apr 2008)

What you want John is some Beckfordi Pencilfish


----------



## John Starkey (11 Apr 2008)

Hi Ya Lisey,yeh i know where you saw those i agree they were so cute, i will read my book of tropical fish and see how big they grow,take care lisa,

regards john.


----------



## ulster exile (11 Apr 2008)

Not much bigger than the size you saw them at John.  Beautiful fish imo and really appreciate a well planted tank such as yours - not huge fans of really bright light, but with lots of planting, maybe some floaters, they will do just fine.  Males are redder/blacker and females have the golden stripe down them.  Prefer softer water and IME need extra-careful acclimitization - I found this out the hard way unfortunately and lost 6 out of my initial purchase of 10 but tried again with much slower acclimitization and they've gone from strength to strength.  

I keep mine in 5dGH, 3dKH 7.4ph, feed them a mixture of crushed flake, floating pellets, bloodworm, whiteworm, tubifex and chopped prawn.  IME only the live foods will bring out their colour.

It's a poor picture, but you can see the difference in colour in males and females - the two darkest on the top of the pic are males, whilst the golden striped ones are females.




]


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (12 Apr 2008)

Thanks for the info Chrisi!


----------



## John Starkey (14 Apr 2008)

ulster exile said:
			
		

> Not much bigger than the size you saw them at John.  Beautiful fish imo and really appreciate a well planted tank such as yours - not huge fans of really bright light, but with lots of planting, maybe some floaters, they will do just fine.  Males are redder/blacker and females have the golden stripe down them.  Prefer softer water and IME need extra-careful acclimitization - I found this out the hard way unfortunately and lost 6 out of my initial purchase of 10 but tried again with much slower acclimitization and they've gone from strength to strength.
> 
> I keep mine in 5dGH, 3dKH 7.4ph, feed them a mixture of crushed flake, floating pellets, bloodworm, whiteworm, tubifex and chopped prawn.  IME only the live foods will bring out their colour.
> 
> ...



Hi Chrisi,thanks for the info on the pencil fish, i have decided to not add any more fish to my large setup but i am going to do a 60 X 45 X 45 opti white setup soon so i may consider some then,take care john


----------



## sanj (15 May 2008)

Did you get any denisonis in the end?


----------



## John Starkey (16 May 2008)

Hi Sanj, yes i did buy eight for Â£100, they are gorgeous,regards john.


----------



## sanj (18 May 2008)

Excellent, they really gorw to become beautiful fish, I kept them beofre, but now have 10 living with a few species of rainbowfish.


----------



## TDI-line (29 Mar 2009)

Hi John, how are your barbs doing?

Have you noticed them growing?

I bought 15 small ones yesterday, so there just settling in at the moment.


----------

